# How Hillary Gets Donations....



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

...One Chinese at a Time!

*An unlikely treasure-trove of donors for Clinton
The candidate's unparalleled fundraising success relies largely on the least-affluent residents of New York's Chinatown -- some of whom can't be tracked down.
By Peter Nicholas and Tom Hamburger
Los Angeles Times Staff Writers
October 19, 2007*

NEW YORK - Something remarkable happened at 44 Henry St., a grimy Chinatown tenement with peeling walls. It also happened nearby at a dimly lighted apartment building with trash bins clustered by the front door.

And again not too far away, at 88 E. Broadway beneath the Manhattan bridge, where vendors chatter in Mandarin and Fujianese as they hawk rubber sandals and bargain-basement clothes.

All three locations, along with scores of others scattered throughout some of the poorest Chinese neighborhoods in Queens, Brooklyn and the Bronx, have been swept by an extraordinary impulse to shower money on one particular presidential candidate -- Democratic front-runner Hillary Rodham Clinton.

Dishwashers, waiters and others whose jobs and dilapidated home addresses seem to make them unpromising targets for political fundraisers are pouring $1,000 and $2,000 contributions into Clinton's campaign treasury. In April, a single fundraiser in an area long known for its gritty urban poverty yielded a whopping $380,000. When Sen. John F. Kerry (D-Mass.) ran for president in 2004, he received $24,000 from Chinatown.

Go to the LA Times for the complete article - LINK


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The only question is, whom is behind them sticking the money in those peoples pockets, and what has Stalin, I mean Hillary promised them.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Republican REDORIC! Can't find anything positive about the Republican party so you sling mud at the Democrats? No wonder they lost in 06!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ej4prmc said:


> Republican REDORIC! Can't find anything positive about the Republican party so you sling mud at the Democrats? No wonder they lost in 06!


So if it is rhetoric you can explain it??????? I await your explanation with great interest.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

ej4prmc said:


> Republican REDORIC! Can't find anything positive about the Republican party so you sling mud at the Democrats? No wonder they lost in 06!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> ej4prmc said:
> 
> 
> > Republican REDORIC! Can't find anything positive about the Republican party so you sling mud at the Democrats? No wonder they lost in 06!
> ...


I would also add that you are right, I can't find much positive to say about the republican party. I can even find a few negative things to say about the republican party. However, I can find many negative things to say about the democratic candidates, and further, I can find many reasons to fear them. How is that for honesty? Now if you can drop your partisanship for a moment, what are your true thoughts?


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

I think they are all a bunch of dam crooks, the only question is if they are use lube or not why they are busy...  .... you get the picture


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

jdpete75 said:


> I think they are all a bunch of dam crooks, the only question is if they are use lube or not why they are busy...  .... you get the picture


Well, well, well, I think you and I were arguing for nothing. :thumb:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/POLITICS/10/22/ ... index.html

uke:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Surprise Surprise, the first news comes out today that the big boys at FUJI were behind some of the donations. Can you say totally ILLEGAL.

Just another in the long line of clinton connections to the communist chinese and illegal donations.

I say this now, republican, democrat, it don't matter, vote all incumbants out. Maybe they will realize the job they are suppose to be doing instead of lining their own pockets and making backdoor deals.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

southdakbearfan said:


> I say this now, republican, democrat, it don't matter, vote all incumbants out. Maybe they will realize the job they are suppose to be doing instead of lining their own pockets and making backdoor deals.


BRAVO! BRAVO! :beer:

By the way, have they taken down the "Home of Tom Daschle" sign by the airport yet?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

The Cliton pardons should generate a good cash follow for her. uke:


----------

